# My pic intro



## Diesel Dogs (Apr 11, 2011)

Hows it going!? I'm a fairly new member here and was invited by a friend. Thought I'd put up some pics of the dogs. Site seems very interesting and some descent people.

Ra 3.5 yrs old OFA certified
Ruffian and Watchdog 80lbs in pics heavily conditioned down from 96lbs



























Stryker 2.75yrs old OFA pending
OG Greyline and watchdog 94lbs+ and always conditioned 



























Roxy 3.5yrs old OFA pending
100% OG Greyline 60-65lbs. She's a machine and a house fire survivor



























Misdemeanor aka Miss D 60lbs OFA pending 
100% Razors Edge 3yrs+ old



























Savanna 1.5yrs old not old enough for OFA 
Watchdog, Ruffian, OG Greyline


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

beautiful dogs , I love roxy.


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

your white girl is amazing.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow gorgeous bullies. They all look very healthy and well maintained


----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice, your Pitbulls look to be in good shape. Big welcome to the forum


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Beautiful Bullies  I love Miss D!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good looking dogs, I like that you had them health tested. :thumbs up:


----------



## Diesel Dogs (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I like these guys a lot!! They are with me most everywhere I go. I like my dogs more than most people. I do feel more should health test, especially with some of these off the wall breedings out there. Registries should demand it for litter registration but we know that will never happen. I also have DNA profiled all my dogs and I DNA any productions as well.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you mind sharing your first dog's database # to see his results?

Beautiful dogs by the way I like the blue and white girl


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good looking dogs. MissD reminds me of my male.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow they are gorgeous dogs! Finally some good bully people in Michigan! I'm hopping for joy over here!!! 

You can just send Roxy over to my house, I'll take real good care of her <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Diesel Dogs (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks all
Roxy tends to get lots of love everywhere we go 
What part of Michigan are u in? I go to Detroit fairly often and generally take the dogs. If u ever want to see them I can let u know when.


----------



## Diesel Dogs (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes I can post the #'s I don't mind, o ce I'm home ill get them out.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very nice looking bullies, Diesel. You got some rep on the way for the testing too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Not bad lookin bullies you got there...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good looking dogs you got there!Thanks for sharing


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! Those are some GREAT looking bullies! Job well done!


----------



## Diesel Dogs (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We all appreciate it


----------

